# Your Vehicle



## Bandy (Sep 17, 2009)

*I was wondering what everyone drove. So here is a thread for your vehicles.

So what do you drive? What quirks or damage do you have on your car? Did you cause it or did it come that way? If you could fix any one thing on your vehicle or change something about it what would it be? And last but not least, what is your dream vehicle? 




I drive a '01 Black Ford Taurus. My driver door's automatic lock is broken so I have to open the door with the key (which I don't mind.) My check engine light is always on because my gas gauge also doesn't work. I have to pay attention to my odometer because of this. (Which I also don't mind. I figured out, from experience, exactly how many miles I can go before I need to gas up. So when I get within 40 miles or so from that limit I gas up; I like knowing exactly how many miles I have before I need to do so. On the negative side, I always have to gas all the way up if I get gas or else I can't keep track of what's in my tank.)

I have a little missing paint on my front bumper because someone hit me in a fast food restaurant. Luckily all they took was paint. 

If I could get one thing fixed about my car (I'm not sure if this counts) but I would pick a spare key. I only have one and I don't have 100 bucks to spend on a new one. I get really panicky if I ever lose track of it and I would like to be able to relax a little. Plus it is just a smart idea to have a least two keys.

My dream car is probably an Audi TT. Cause they are pretty. XD (Even though they are sports cars and unpractical and can be cut in half when getting in a fight with a tree.) Maybe I wouldn't want to own one but I would like to at least drive one someday.*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a 1996 Ford Escort that is Royal Blue in color.

About the only thing messed up is two dents in the back bumper where I backed into my father's truck.  <_<  Didn't really do any damage save for bending his front plate and leave the two dents in the bumper.

Hmm.  I guess I would change my radio to a CD player.  (I have a cassette player.)

Mmf.  I would love to have a 1957 Chevrolet Bel-Air <3  I just love the way it looks.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

'99 Chevy Malibu (shut uuuuuuup).

Dent near the passenger side door, bumper seems... loose, I should probably get that checked and yeah, I lack a CD player.

And damn Casino Royale got me into super expensive cars. I would love love love to have any type of Aston Martin.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 17, 2009)

I am currently driving a '02 Dodge RAM and I will say this right now to get it out of the way _fuck you I love the thing I don't care if the company sux._

Ahem, anyway, I have always said that any _real_ car gets less than 20mpg and my truck holds true to this by getting 16 on average. It costs me about 20 dollars in gas to go to school every day so it is a little on the expensive side but who cares. 

There are some nicks and dents from my early attempts at parking in a those tight apartment parking-space-pole-things that I am none to proud of. Happily, though, one day I saw that my neighbor had gouged a huge section out of his Titan so I felt much better about my small bumps. 

Anyway, it was used for offroading extensively before I got it so it has no shortage of bushwhacking scratches. Most of the damage is cosmetic, but there is a slight leak in the radiator cap so I need to fill it up with water every few months or so. I could fix it for cheap but it isn't enough of a problem to bug me so I don't. 

Newer models have more horsepower _and_ better gas millage, so if I could fix one thing it would be to put a newer, larger engine in it. I feel small and petite next to other, manlier trucks. :\


As far as a dream car is concerned, truth be told, the truck is close. If it was constructed to a higher quality I would take that over any sports car for actual day-to-day driving, but as far as stock cars are concerned it would either be a Cadillac STS or Escalade. As amazing as it may seem I am not all that into those European dots darting across the road.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 17, 2009)

Currently, I am driving an '07 Ford Focus. Soon that will be a car of the past as I am in the process of getting three different cars an '91 Cadillac Hearse, a '59 Ford Edsel, and an '84 Cadillac Seville


----------



## Bandy (Sep 17, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> There are some nicks and dents from my early attempts at parking


*lol You just reminded me of a scratch along the side of my car I made while failing at getting out of a parking spot. My car decided it needed to get close and personal with a hedge. XD The mark is only noticeable if you know where to look, luckily for me. *


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

My vehicle is a Magnas bike in this purple color. I can't wait to get a car. >.<


----------



## Bandy (Sep 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> My vehicle is a Magnas bike in this purple color. I can't wait to get a car. >.<


*Your vehicle matches the color of my computer XD*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 17, 2009)

Silver '01 Ford F-150 XLT (the pimp-outed package + tow package, fully loaded), but I'm selling it off for an '01 or '99 Chevy Silverado.


----------



## Neek0 (Sep 17, 2009)

1996 Ford f-150 extended cab long bed pick-em-up

This thing is awsome, it has a big ding under the passanger door handle where the lawnmower shot a rock into it then it was almost brand new [damn john deere] Its locks automatically lock when you close the door and the key for the door dosent work, so to get in you have to crawl through the back window, over the seats.

Other than that it runs like a dream, its great on gas, for its size and age and has duel tanks so when you fill it up your wallet crys bloody murder.

I added a 12 disk changer to it and a cooler to the back that always has somekinda beer in and it has a set of deer antilers in the bed [my uncle does highway patrol and got them off road kill] 

My truck is my joke, a city girl drivin a redneck mans truck =p


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 17, 2009)

My present car:  http://www.toyota-echo.info/gallery/pic/2000/toyota_echo_a1116527783b688485.jpg

My dream car:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Aptera-2e-render-1.jpg


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I live 5 miles North of "B.F.Egypt," and 7 west of "boy you got a purdy mouf."
So I can't exactly have a lowrider, not that I'd want one.

I drive a '94 Jeep Grand Cherokee, I don't have any real problems out of it most of the time.

Its got all time 4 wheel drive, so yeah it drinks gas like 15mpg.

No real exterior damage, except for the 3" scratches on the rear bumper, where the police rearended me. Thats ok my hitch tore half his front bumper off, when he tried to seperate them.

It had a small transmission problem which I recently had to fix. (cooling lines less than $50 and about 3 hours work)

Radio don't work but. I don't care, for some reason people feel the need to talk when I drive, so I don't need the hassle of turning it up and down all the time.

I'd love to have either a Chevy Avalanche, or a '65 Ford Falcon with an inline 6, and NOs package. I've drove the latter and no matter what was tried we couldn't blow the motor.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive a beat up 1993 Chevy Cavalier. Rust all along the bottom and a bra on the hood. It's CLASSY! lol


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 17, 2009)

2004 Chrysler Sebring sedan - the color is called "Butane" according to the manufacturer but it sometimes looks silver, and sometimes looks like a pale green. It's got a scratch on the top of the bumper where the bumper meets the trunk, and it's got approximately 75,000 miles (120,000 km) accumulated from driving it everywhere.

As far as Dream Cars go...  I'd like any Corvette that was not made during the eighties to mid-90's


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Black 1970 Sears 3-speed Bicycle. It's in pretty good shape, so nothing really needs fixing. I am hoping to switch to 26" MTB wheels so I can use studded tires for the winter though.


----------



## Barak (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a grey city bike but i have bought my uncle old blue sunfire 1995

Seem in pretty good Shape for a car i have bought 500 $


----------



## Azure (Sep 17, 2009)

Right now I'm driving an old ass Lincoln Pimpmobile, 1993. It sucks really bad, drinks lots of oil, and is dying one mile at a time, visible before my eyes.  My dream car is probably a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, with the doors off it, and a decent lift kit. Barring that, it's the car I bought and is sitting at home due to the incredible slowness of the government to process anything.  2009 Jeep Patriot, a few bells and whistles, but just a solid little car.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 17, 2009)

1994 Mistubishi Colt 1.4-ZR hatchback
I got it back from my friend last week fully resprayed in Championship-White.
97,756miles on the clock, and still runs fine.

Only major problem since i bought it for 600 euro a couple months back, the head-gasket was warped, so needed that replaced at 200euro.

Things ive done to it:
Engine service
HKS Cold-air intake system
Skunk2 Hoses
HKS 2.5in Downpipe
Carbon-lip where the rear spoiler was
Set of Volk-TE37 15in wheels
Blaupunkt kit: 3 subs, 1 amp and a head unit.

All in all its cost me 2000euro or there abouts.
But i love it. its a real drivers car now, you can feel everything its doing and push it right to the limit on a Track-Day.


----------



## Revy (Sep 17, 2009)

2009 Honda Civic si


someone dented it the other day i fucking BAWWWWWWWWWWEd in the parking lot.


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 17, 2009)

2003 Nissan Altima


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

A 1996 Subaru Legacy Outback that went through the absolute worst storm New Mexico has seen in 100 years, a surprise hailstorm that caused so much damage that the governor declared it a disaster area the next day.  My Subie survived being pummeled for most of an hour by hailstones ranging in size from oranges to grapefruits.  (The estimated impact velocity was 100 per or 160 klicks.)  Stones were still the size of golf balls fully three hours after the sun came back out.  

Despite this, the Subie sustained only broken glass, broken bits of plastic, and a dimpled roof and hood as lasting damage.  And she's still running great.  (Subies are like that.)


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2009)

Either a 2005 sapphire blue Eddie Bauer Explorer (loaded) or a gloss-black 2005 Escape Limted (also loaded) .  The kits have nicknamed the Escape, "The Black Pearl."   No complaints really.

I've owned Vettes, Jeeps (CJ's, YJ's and Cherokees), a Mark VI Lincoln and during the tech-crash, Sonata's.  I miss the first two, but for hauling family, the Ford SUV's rock.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 17, 2009)

Gold 2000 Hyundai Accent. The car was fixed up by the automotive class at my vocational school after being donated to the school. I won it by being a very lucky student with 100% attendance. That was about three years ago. I got my learner's permit last week. lol.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive a 2003 Dodge Dakota Sport, 4.7L V8 H.O.  At its age, it has the usual paint nicks here and there from years of driving, but I otherwise baby it.  I keep it very clean - outside, inside and under the hood (though not the bed since... well, it's a truck, and I use that):

http://download.lavadomefive.com/members/BigClawz/TC/tcs-truck.jpg


----------



## Idlewild (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer OZ Rally. It's silver in color and its my baby! I bought it in cash from the old owner, so I'm one of the very few young adults who actually _owns_ their car.

There's a small dent (maybe nickel sized) on the right side, but it came that way. The old owner called it a lucky dent, as she had never gotten in an accident while it was there.

I wish I could have an mp3 player so I could just play my iPod instead of making a bunch of CDs. But I'm happy that I at least have a CD player. I also wish that the headlights came on automatically, but that's just because I'm lazy. 

My dream car is a Volvo XC90. It'll be luxury, but I can also drive it into the mountains and use it more practically here in Colorado. My little racer isn't good for anything other than going fast, haha!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2009)

1995 Range Rover Classic LWB. Been through some head-on collisions from the previous owner, and all it's got to show is a bent bumper and some broken plastic. Needs a few fix-ups; A/C compressor, radio, shift linkage for the hi/lo shifter. Got plans to remove some excess trim, add some lift blocks under the airsprings for a little extra height.

edit: picture. not much of a looker, but why not.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2274248/


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 17, 2009)

1990 Toyota 4runner

My current dream car is either a FJ40, FJ45, or FJ55.

Or an extended cab Dodge CTD with an ARB winch bumper and 35"s.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 17, 2009)

There's some pretty interesting motors mentioned here. Sometime in the future I think I'd enjoy getting a decent and resonably reliable older car in the future and doing it up.

Anyway, my current is a '07 Vauxhall Astra.

It's been a great trouble free first car so far, never needed to even think about doing anything to it. Surprisingly powerful for a 1.4 as well, has no problems whatsoever speeding down the motorway. I probably could have gone for a larger engine, but I still think it was worth it for the >40mpg and cheap insurance.
I've managed to keep it in next to mint condition so far, although there was one incident with one scouse idiot whacking his door against the side of my car. Thankfully I was lucky as it didn't really damage the paintwork and managed to polish it out. I was still livid at the time though.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 17, 2009)

2001 Rover 25 Impression S (Sport) 1.4L British Racing Green 

I am VERY lucky and VERY happy to have a car like this, considering it's my first.

And yes it's all mine and I paid for it myself.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive a 2004 Ford Ranger XLT truck, red in color. I <3 it to death even though it eats up gasoline pretty badly.

Oh yeah, it only has 37,000 on it. ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

1999 Civic that only had only about 78k miles. And is green so it's NOT a stealthmobile!  (My parents' previous cars would have made perfect Auto-Assault vehicles because nobody saw those things coming.)


----------



## net-cat (Sep 17, 2009)

2000 Mazda Protege LX.
1.6L engine, five-speed manual.
144K miles.
Was my college graduation present from my parents.

A few scratches and dings from where its been in fender-benders, but nothing major. (They call them "bumpers" for a reason.)

I got a new radio in it because the old one decided that "turning the volume down" actually meant "short out and crank it to max." Yay for HD Radio, I suppose.

And the biggest thing it needs right now is to get the back drums turned and the shoes replaced. (Might actually be the front rotors that are causing the problem, but I'm pretty sure it's the back. Squeak-squeak.)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

2001 Oldsmobile Intrigue. 

Her name is Carmen and she's a bitch sometimes. The blinkers randomly shut off while I'm driving so I have to make hand signals out the window.

But I love her. :3


----------



## Thatch (Sep 17, 2009)

Combat boots. Burns almost nothing, cheap to maintain and absolutely brilliant in heavy traffic. Neat, eh?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 17, 2009)

Must add, 2 things just arrived for my tinkering with the Colt

2 way Limited Slip Differential
Exedy Clutch Plate.

lovely.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Combat boots. Burns almost nothing, cheap to maintain and absolutely brilliant in heavy traffic. Neat, eh?


Well, it'd be faster than public transit...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 17, 2009)

Red Vauxhall Corsa Active.

It's brand new: 09 plate and everything (you can see it and my HAXX0R parking in some ConFuzzled '09 footage :3). I'm pretty happy because it's my second car-- my first was 13 years old and the handbrake didn't work.

BUT two days ago I took it to the dealership because the brakes make a horrendous squealing when used, they cleaned them and let me take it home.
They're squeaking again. Not even a year old... FFFFF---


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> 2001 Oldsmobile Intrigue.
> 
> Her name is Carmen and she's a bitch sometimes. The blinkers randomly shut off while I'm driving so I have to make hand signals out the window.
> 
> But I love her. :3



Replacing the fuse didn't help?


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Red Vauxhall Corsa Active.
> 
> It's brand new: 09 plate and everything (you can see it and my HAXX0R parking in some ConFuzzled '09 footage :3). I'm pretty happy because it's my second car-- my first was 13 years old and the handbrake didn't work.
> 
> ...


Squeaky brakes seem to be somewhat of a problem with recent versions of the new Corsa, as well as the related Fiat Punto. It shouldn't be dangerous, but depending on the severity of the noise under braking it's probably worth getting checked out to be sure. If it only occurs under soft braking it's probably due to the material of the brake pads rather than an actual problem with the setup. Looking at the year of the car, this is probably the case. I've read that Vauxhall seems to have been playing around with the brake materials as of late.

I've also heard that you can possibly get softer break pads from Vauxhall to eliminate the problem if it persists, but I think they are only handed out on a case-by-case basis. Sadly though, it's one of those niggles that's very difficult to pinpoint, so there's still no guarantee that this will get rid of the problem.

Those are just my thoughts, nothing official. And wacky parking never gets old.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 17, 2009)

Aderanko said:


> Squeaky brakes seem to be somewhat of a problem with recent versions of the new Corsa, as well as the related Fiat Punto. It shouldn't be dangerous, but depending on the severity of the noise under braking it's probably worth getting checked out to be sure. If it only occurs under soft braking it's probably due to the material of the brake pads rather than an actual problem with the setup. Looking at the year of the car, this is probably the case. I've read that Vauxhall seems to have been playing around with the brake materials as of late.
> 
> I've also heard that you can possibly get softer break pads from Vauxhall to eliminate the problem if it persists, but I think they are only handed out on a case-by-case basis. Sadly though, it's one of those niggles that's very difficult to pinpoint, so there's still no guarantee that this will get rid of the problem.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts, nothing official. And wacky parking never gets old.


 
Aw, thanks for the post. 

I didn't know this wasn't just an individual problem, but it's cool that others are aware of it, too. I'll look it up and will have to call them and ask about the break pads then, and not just take "er, bring it in and we'll see" as an answer.

Cheers!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 17, 2009)

net-cat said:


> 2000 Mazda Protege LX.
> 1.6L engine, five-speed manual.
> 144K miles.
> Was my college graduation present from my parents.
> ...



I've noticed in the US people get cars as gifts a lot.  I've seen people get them as a "congrats, you're 16" type thing, or for graduating high school/college/uni and stuff.  

In Canada, parents are more like "Congratulations on your degree!  But ah... get your own car (and don't touch ours)."  That and graduated licensing in some provinces often has people not getting licensed until their 20s (or sometimes not wanting to bother with the fiasco at all).


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

My sneakers is my ride.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 17, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I've noticed in the US people get cars as gifts a lot.  I've seen people get them as a "congrats, you're 16" type thing, or for graduating high school/college/uni and stuff.
> 
> In Canada, parents are more like "Congratulations on your degree!  But ah... get your own car (and don't touch ours)."  That and graduated licensing in some provinces often has people not getting licensed until their 20s (or sometimes not wanting to bother with the fiasco at all).



Graduated liscencing came into effect a few months before I turned 16, which TOTALLY SUCKED!!!! *raeg*.  Going through the whole process was annoying and very costly...and pretty redundant since in college I had no access to a car and thus my G2 licence expired.  

Now, I don't want to bother with it.   I've been getting along fine with public transportation and biking.  It's actually cheaper, since I'm not paying for maintenance, gas, emissions testing, and insurance.   Sure, one day I'd like to have a car, but for now...there's not much point.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> That and graduated licensing in some provinces often has people not getting licensed until their 20s (or sometimes not wanting to bother with the fiasco at all).



Gone are the days when you could get an eye test, your '365 (learner's permit) and if you passed the driving portion, your final driving licenses all in one day.  

I rolled up in my Mom's 4-door Mark VI 350cc v8 Lincoln town car, battleship grey, crushed grey valuer interior.....and a The Doors 8-track pounding out "Come on baby, Light my Fire."  Needless to say, I failed parallel parking, but passed the test overall.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Gone are the days when you could get an eye test, your '365 (learner's permit) and if you passed the driving portion, your final driving licenses all in one day.



Yeah, totally. :/  I could have gotten through on that old system, but I actually didn't pursue getting my license when I was 16.  By the time I did, I didn't have time to get it before I moved off to Texas.  In Texas, I had to start completely over because they didn't count anything I did in Ontario as valid (as if Ontario used a completely different set of rules than anywhere else or something ).  Got my license there at 18, then moved back to Ontario, but when I got here, they had implemented the graduated system, and because I had less than 2 years of experience on the Texas license, they gave me a G2 - sorta midway through the graduated system.  Only, no one told me that.

Damn thing expired before I could renew 'cause I found out too late that I had to go through a big long test thing, so had to start ALL OVER again.  What a bunch of bullshit.  It's all a big ploy for the government to taken in 400% more than they used to in profit is all.  It would have been easier for them to just be honest and say "we want more money - licenses now cost 400% more, thank you." 



Irreverent said:


> I rolled up in my Mom's 4-door Mark VI 350cc v8 Lincoln town car, battleship grey, crushed grey valuer interior.....and a The Doors 8-track pounding out "Come on baby, Light my Fire."  Needless to say, I failed parallel parking, but passed the test overall.



*laughs* Nice.  I owned my own car by the time I had to go through the thing again.  Actually, owned my second car by that point.  I retook the test in my 1976 Pontiac Laurentian (Catalina for you Americans).  Passed perfectly, even the parallel parking!  The instructor just laughed and said "Wow... I wouldn't have wanted to try parking this thing."   Was 18 feet, 10 inches long.  But the whole thing overall was more of an annoyance 'cause I'd been driving for many years of my life by that point, so it was more of going through the motions to make them happen, get the papers and be down with the whole thing.  Stupid system.

Tip for Americans moving to Ontario: I asked the licensing office this question... "If I had not changed my license over from the Texas one to the Ontario one right away, like a good little citizen, and waited until 2 years had passed... would you have given me a normal license?"  They said "Yes."  So, if you move to Ontario and have less than 2 years experience driving and can hold out on changing over the license, for godsake... wait!  It'll save you a world of pain.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't drive, I don't have a use for a car.

I use bicycle.


----------



## Lukasun (Sep 17, 2009)

A 2002 Honda CR-V EX AWD.  I <3 it!


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't drive, I don't have a use for a car.
> 
> I use bicycle.


What kind?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> What kind?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8FvHyShsNo

Those are mine, except the last black and red one I no longer have, but I have a black GT frame to add to the collection now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't drive, I don't have a use for a car.
> 
> I use bicycle.


 
I love bike riding, good for you.

I'm trying so hard not be one of those car drivers (all of them) who hates on riders.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I love bike riding, good for you.
> 
> I'm trying so hard not be one of those car drivers (all of them) who hates on riders.



I try to keep out of car drivers way as much as possible. bicycle = sloooooooooow, except me XD, I have a good pair of legs and on a good bike I can get up some good speed.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

I found this review with pictures posted by Tohri:

50cc 'Happy Time' Motor Kit from BikeBerry.com Review and info
http://www.mcarterbrown.com/forums/...time-motor-kit-bikeberry-com-review-info.html

A motorized bicycle conversion kit tore out half the spokes in his rear wheel.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

2009 Honda Fit. It appeals to my Japanoeurocentric dickhead aesthetic sensibilities.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Replacing the fuse didn't help?


My parents refuse to replace it and I don't have a job...


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8FvHyShsNo
> 
> Those are mine, except the last black and red one I no longer have, but I have a black GT frame to add to the collection now.


Nice collection, but you need a road bike now.

I have:
1970 Sears 3-speed (One I'm using the most right now)
2001 Trek 8000 SLR MTB
1980's Sanwa Classic Road Bike (Still needs work done, but it should be awesome when it's done.)

I also have these that I'm fixing up/for sale:
1970's Jeunet Franche-Comte Road bike (This one is tempting to keep.)
Unknown road bike (Probably a Schwinn from around 1980)
1960's Schwinn Collegiate

Around a month ago I had around 14 bikes, my dad was not happy with the space I was taking up.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2009)

'01 Jeep Wrangler. I plan on adding 0.5" plating to the side and installing a pintle mount on the roof rack.


----------



## Sam (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive an 02 Pontiac Grand Am. It's pretty nice, I've decided to name is pepper I suppose - my buddy suggested to me, since we've all got names for our cars. It's silver and I've got custom rims that are black and silver that go with it. I've got a scrape on the front bumper because some bitch hit me in the parking lot at a Costco ( she saw me walking towards her, and ran. ) And that's about it I suppose. It's a pretty nice car, I've never had any problems, and I've got out 101,000 miles on it.


Here it is. http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/Adamchiz1/P1010118.jpg


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Nice collection, but you need a road bike now.
> 
> I have:
> 1970 Sears 3-speed (One I'm using the most right now)
> ...



Thank you. I so want a road bike, but they are so hard and expensive to get hold of one, even used ones hold the price for some reason.  Some one in the block has some road bike frames by his shed, I have been tempted to ask him if he wants them. Two of the bikes in the video, the first red one, and the silver and black dual suspension bike will be up for sale soon.

It is a little hobbie of mine, get hold of old bikes, and either break them for spares (if they are not suitable or worth being fixed) or if frames are in fair condition I fix them and sell them. Something I have done for quite a few years now. Many people have said I should start my own bussiness, but finding the cash to start one is the hard part.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 17, 2009)

If you aren't incredibly picky about weight, it shouldn't take too long to find a decent road bike on Craigslist or a garage sale for cheap. Anything lighter than 25lbs will get pricier and harder to find though. I'd love to find a nice lightweight frame for cheap to try a 3-speed road bike, but I have other stuff to worry about right now.

Just weighed a few, my Sanwa Road Bike is 28lbs, and I think it's fine. Obviously something lighter would be nice, but would cost more. My 3-speed with accessories weighed in at 42 lbs! :shock: I still enjoy riding it though. This really makes me think a lightweight 3-speed road bike would be awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Mom drives a vauxhal/opel omega, dad drives a mistubishi pajero and my best friend was driving a volkswagen golf untill he fucked up the gearbox and got it stuck in third gear.

EDIT: And mom is on her third car this year.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a bike XD

Mom has 2001 Triple white (white body, hood and seats, black interior) Mustang GT convertible. Tis awesome. Supposedly I get my grandfather's 1987 black Alpha Romeo Spider Veloce convertible when I graduate.


----------



## Azure (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mom drives a vauxhal/opel omega, dad drives a mistubishi pajero and my best friend was driving a volkswagen golf untill he fucked up the gearbox and got it stuck in third gear.
> 
> EDIT: And mom is on her third car this year.


Tell mom to stop buying clunkers.  That's a lot of cars in one year.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive a Honda Element that i share with my mom, when its mine though im gonna plaster the back window with snowboard, longboard, and skimboard stickers. Also some Hella lights for when its too snowy.

Right now there is a plastic piece on the front corner that i had to pop back on because i hit a moving truck will backing out, there is also a long scratch on the door from the side of my snowboard.

I love it, its a great truck with lots of room and 32 miles per gallon.

My dream is either a Saleen s-302 extreme mustang or an old VW bug with a baja setup.

Also a kawasaki ninja would be nice.


----------



## Nightlinez (Sep 17, 2009)

I drive a 1992 Chevy Corsica that is good on gas yet a death trap XP. Thanks to this piece of shit car my mechanics see me at least once a month. Oj yea and my dream car is a Volkswagen beetle :3.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2009)

1997 black Saturn SL1.  It has 200k+ miles on it and is on its second engine.  But it's MINE and has been since I bought it brand spanking new right after I got out of college.

I have driven it through HELL.  110MPH in the desert (damn speed limiter).  California freeway commutes.  Into the mountains, off roading, including forging creeks.  120F degrees in the CA, AZ and NV summer sun.  Colorado Rockies in January w/ blizzard conditions.  -25F degrees in Wisconsin winter nights.  Filling every cubic inch of passenger & cargo space with camping gear & driving it out into the wilderness for hours before reaching the campsites.

I've seen full-sized SUVs die outright trying to do the crap I put my little  Saturn through.  But it's still going.

Dream car?  Don't have one.  H2s are nice, but I've driven my ex-wife's Suburban enough to know that I don't want a giant beast of a car.  When the Saturn finally does die beyond any hope of repair, I'll probably get a small SUV.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 18, 2009)

My dream car is a Prius.
And I am a eunuch.


----------



## Azure (Sep 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> My dream car is a Prius.
> And I am a eunuch.


Yeah, you clearly have no penis after a statement like that.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2009)

Jeeps FTW!!!!!

I drive a black 97 Cherokee. It's never given me a single issue. I love it! It'll go anywhere. I even took it to New York City. 

Jeep is a man's ride.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> I bought it in cash from the old owner, so I'm one of the very few young adults who actually _owns_ their car.


*I know what you mean. I own my car too. ^^*



Shenzebo said:


> 2001 Oldsmobile Intrigue.
> 
> Her name is Carmen and she's a bitch sometimes. The blinkers randomly shut off while I'm driving so I have to make hand signals out the window.
> 
> But I love her. :3


*My car's name is Burgess. I collect penguins and my brother bought me penguin seat covers and a steering wheel cover to match etc. And my friend calls my car the "Batmobile" because I'm a Batman fan with a black car. I was trying to think of a name that I could tie the two together and I discovered that in the original Batman the actor who played the Penguin was Burgess Meredith. I think it is an awesome name. >w< *



ToeClaws said:


> I've noticed in the US people get cars as gifts a lot. I've seen people get them as a "congrats, you're 16" type thing, or for graduating high school/college/uni and stuff.


* Yeah, my car was a graduation present.*



Irreverent said:


> I failed parallel parking, but passed the test overall.


*I failed the parallel parking part of the test the first time I tried to get my license. Passed the second time.
* 


RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't drive, I don't have a use for a car.
> 
> I use bicycle.


*I HAVE to have a car. Where I live it would be impossible for me to get to work or to even see my boyfriend without one. I would probably have to leave for work 3 hours in advance if I didn't have a car. And since I don't get off work until 1am sometimes, it would be very impractical for me not to have my car.*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Stop typing in Comic Sans MS pl0x. kthx.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Stop typing in Comic Sans MS pl0x. kthx.


*No.*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *No.*



Gay :V


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Gay :V


*My boyfriend disagrees. *


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *My boyfriend disagrees. *



O rly?


----------



## net-cat (Sep 18, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I've noticed in the US people get cars as gifts a lot.  I've seen people get them as a "congrats, you're 16" type thing, or for graduating high school/college/uni and stuff.
> 
> In Canada, parents are more like "Congratulations on your degree!  But ah... get your own car (and don't touch ours)."  That and graduated licensing in some provinces often has people not getting licensed until their 20s (or sometimes not wanting to bother with the fiasco at all).


Eh, signing the title over was a formality. The car was originally purchased in 2004 as a way for me to get to school. (It was cheaper to have me live at home and drive to school than it was for me to live in the dorms. I didn't mind because my parents are cool and I didn't particularly relish the idea of living in a sardine can for four years.)



RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't drive, I don't have a use for a car.
> 
> I use bicycle.


Lucky! It's a 70 mile round trip on interstate for me to get to work.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I've driven, but I don't own a car. Doesn't stop me wanting to though. I cycle nearly everywhere though.


----------



## KatmanDu (Sep 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> My parents refuse to replace it and I don't have a job...



Crap, Shenz, I gotta box of fuses. What kind is it?

On-topic: 2006 Ford Mustang GT, Tungsten Grey, 15,000 miles. I only get to drive it once a month or so; I don't know why I'm hanging on to it and paying full-coverage. Anyone wanna buy a car?

2008 Yamaha FJR1300. Ride this most of the time on weekends; 12,000 miles.

Take-home work car: 1998 Ford Expedition, 164,000 miles. Or it was until Wednesday, when a semi cut in front of me on I-85 and I hydroplaned off the interstate, rear-ending a highway sign. :evil: Being fixed at the moment.


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 18, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Must add, 2 things just arrived for my tinkering with the Colt
> 
> 2 way Limited Slip Differential
> Exedy Clutch Plate.
> ...



LSD ftw

ive gone through soo many cars i cant remember them all 

the current cars i own  
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu96/siamiam2/mx5/SANY0012.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMlP45BsSu4

my 91 mazda MX-5, picked it up for $400 this summer with a missing door and blown head gasket, fixed it durign the summer

http://alaskamotorsports.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45143


http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/akmx5/CIMG4517.jpg
my 93 mazda MX-5

http://alaskawolf.livejournal.com/220137.html
what happened to the 93 a couple of weeks ago x(

http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu96/siamiam2/local car stuff/honnda civic/CIMG6535.jpg
picked up a 95 civic hatch back last month with a broken timing belt and blown head gasket
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu96/siamiam2/local car stuff/honnda civic/SANY0018.jpg
it runs great now 

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/mirage/
my 2000 Mirage coupe

.................................................................
selling the 91 MX5 this weekend

driving the civic over the winter and selling it next april when the snow starts to melt

letting my mom drive the mirage in till she gets another vehicle of her own, going to sell it to help with medical bills

plan to repair the 93 mx5 over the winter, would like to do a V8 swap in it . but  i have some serious medical bills i need to try and take care of first

needs before wants


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Sep 18, 2009)

1997 Pontiac Sunfire with a 2.2 liter I4 engine from a 95 Pontiac Sunfire with a 3-speed automatic transmission. The four door version with none of the extras like power windows or even a cassette player. The radio was replaced with a more modern unit that has a CD player, aux port, and a USB port. My car may not be the fastest or coolest, but you'll never be without music...unless the battery dies.

The original engine was replaced when it went "poof". I don't know what went wrong because my dad's mechanic is a moron who couldn't figure it out. Then when he replaced the engine he screwed it up in so many ways it would be funny if it wasn't true. The spark plugs were ancient, the wires were frayed, the timing belt was on backwards and there was a leak in the coolant line. And this is after we payed the bozo $900+ to get this engine in the first place. Another 100 went into getting a decent mechanic to fix it, of course by that time I was about 60 miles away from home with an engine with only one good spark plug. But I have a good mechanic now who takes good care of my girl.

I love my Sunfire, I named her Suzie.:grin:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> selling the 91 MX5 this weekend



Thanks God for that, I had begun to think that you were a hairdresser.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> Crap, Shenz, I gotta box of fuses. What kind is it?
> 
> On-topic: 2006 Ford Mustang GT, Tungsten Grey, 15,000 miles. I only get to drive it once a month or so; I don't know why I'm hanging on to it and paying full-coverage. Anyone wanna buy a car?
> 
> ...



Ouch!

At least you walked away from it in one piece...

My 2000 Toyota Echo is reaching 90,000 miles... the only two things I've had pop on it are a tail-light bulb and the recirc switch.  Everything else, routine, though I did need to have the MAS cleaned (check engine light brought that need to my attention recently).  Otherwise, she/he (never bothered to check) purrs along perfectly.


----------



## Qoph (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a little Razor scooter.

It works for college, especially when there's not many places to go


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 19, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thanks God for that, I had begun to think that you were a hairdresser.


id like to rebuild my other one. on any given race day their the most raced car in the world 
light weight rwd  with a great suspension and a huge aftermarket ftw


----------



## Lasair (Sep 19, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu96/siamiam2/local car stuff/honnda civic/CIMG6535.jpg
> picked up a 95 civic hatch back last month with a broken timing belt and blown head gasket
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu96/siamiam2/local car stuff/honnda civic/SANY0018.jpg
> it runs great now



God i love the EG6, such a great little hot-hatch. I learned to drive in an EG6 SiR that my brother owned.
When the V-Tec kicks in at 6,500rpm, you get an instant kick of natural torque, and a lot of noise!
Im looking at getting a 94 EG6 SiR after im finished with the Mitsi.

Speaking of which, needs a new flywheel. It split in half the other day.
Gonna have the Clutch/LSD/Flywheel installed on Monday, hopefully have it back on the road by Wednesday.
Only one or two more mods, then ill keep it till about March/April and sell it on.
Atm im getting ppl asking to buy it for around 4.5k, ive only spent 3.2k on it.
Possibly could get 6k for it when im done. Profit!

Until wednesday though, im driving my best friends car since he's away on hols.
A 1986 Toyota Corolla AE86 Twin-Cam *drool*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I drive my mom's blue Mini Cooper and a white Odyssey minivan. x3


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 19, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> God i love the EG6, such a great little hot-hatch. I learned to drive in an EG6 SiR that my brother owned.
> When the V-Tec kicks in at 6,500rpm, you get an instant kick of natural torque, and a lot of noise!
> Im looking at getting a 94 EG6 SiR after im finished with the Mitsi.
> 
> ...



the eg's are nice cars, im keeping this one bone stock . its my 4th eg and 5th civic hatch.  most of the other cars i have own have been rwd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvXEZc8zV2o

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/ice cream run/ice59.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/corolla/P8051151.jpg

GTS corolla i used to own


----------



## Lasair (Sep 19, 2009)

Twinners, are winners


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 19, 2009)

I've got a 2000 Saturn LS2 that's currently out of commission. (Still trying to find out what's wrong with the damn thing.) If we can find out what's wrong with it, and it's fixed for a reasonable price, we'll fix it. 

If not, my vehicle may consist of like, a Vespa. While I like those, I'm not terribly excited about the prospect of one being my *only* transportation, but you do what you gotta, I suppose.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 19, 2009)

Huh, I got the oldest car posted so far... hell, my cars older then some of the people on this board. 

I drive a 89' Mercury Grand Marquis, "Banana Cream" yellow with a cream interior. I call her Brunehilda, because she's big, blond, loud, and will go through pretty much any other car on the road like they're tissue paper. Looks-wise she's been through hell; a lot of small dents, cracked windshield, and one big-assed dent on the rear passenger quarter-panel (it was there when I bought it). And, of course, the exhaust got ripped off years ago; I'm running straight headers. In other words, a cop magnet. 

But... other then a few fairly small repairs (AIC valve and new tires), she runs relatively strong, and after driving her for over five years, she's just about to break 140K original miles on the 5.0 FI engine; find me another 20 year old car you can say that about (or hell, a ten year old car, for that matter). The plan right now is to buy a little beater Honda or something for transport, so I can garage Brunehilda for the winter and rebuild the motor and transmission (its' still going strong, but it was a salvage tranny I had put in five years ago, and they said it would only last two). 

The only things I'd change on her would be the color, the dents, and I'd like to switch out the motor for the 5.8 liter police package. 

My dream car? Either a 1959 Cadillac Eldorodo (regular or S&S hearse) or a late 60's/early 70's Caddy 3-way hearse.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 19, 2009)

Aww, hell, I forgot to post my dream cars! (I can never pick just one, I'm lame.) 

1. Austin Healey Sprite
2. Dodge Dart Convertible
3. VW bus (even though I know they're a bitch)
4. 1960 Chevrolet Apache pickup truck

I'd either want it to be restored beautifully, or for me to have learned how to work on it myself so that I could be restoring it. I love old cars.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 20, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> id like to rebuild my other one. on any given race day their the most raced car in the world
> light weight rwd  with a great suspension and a huge aftermarket ftw



Alternatively, you could buy a nice car.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Sep 20, 2009)

My current ride, an '07 Subaru WRX Limited: 







The first car I've ever bought new on my own. It's only lightly modified atm, as it's a daily driver; so I can't afford to go breaking stuff by tracking it  Over the years, I've had a bunch of beaters, but my first, a '76 Chevy Nova (250 straight 6 FTW!), will always be my favorite.

As for a dream car, the WRX isn't far off, but I've always wanted an old school VW Beetle, a DeLorean, or a '48 Tucker..


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Alternatively, you could buy a nice car.



and it is a nice car, for a cruiser or a racer  or both


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 20, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Twinners, are winners



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYwsOGGFnS4
another 4age powered car i sold last summer


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Alternatively, you could buy a nice car.



He has a nice car, he does not need to buy one.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been keeping track of all the "Vehicle" threads and I think it's funny.

Did you know that either just under or just over 1/5 of all furries drive ford?

Go through this thread and you'll see.

There are 51 car owners so far that have posted and there are 11 ford owners including me. Another funny furry fact.

Wolfie Howler of Tulsaareafurs.com drives a ford escape, another man involved with TAF drives a ford mustang, but I have not included them in that number.

In second place is always Honda with over 1/10 of all furry drivers.

That's funny. Just thought you guys would enjoy that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 20, 2009)

thunder_lizard said:


> My current ride, an '07 Subaru WRX Limited:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go, then:  http://www.delorean.com/index-5.html


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.motorbase.com/pictures/auctionlots/796098407/1707728043/fs_fs_7753431-8-1.jpg

I have just bought one of these, but in blue, and not in as nice condition as the one pictured.

It is a Honda cub 70, 70 cc engine (which I might change the engine for a 90 cc engine), top speed of 50mph, was running, got stood up for a month and now, when I went to look it over as i was interested in buying it the bitch would not start, well it did fire for a few seconds before dieing again, probably a weak spark. Needs a couple small things to make it perfect but nothing expensive.

Will suit me as a little runabout, riding a bicycle is ok, but long trips are tiresome and take so long. So I decided to get myself a little moped.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

I wrecked my Taurus into the ground when I took it mudding. LOL. Carrie was so mad because we slammed into the ground and we were completely stuck. She called her mom and had her bring out a chain to pull us out.

The power steering system was completely damaged. The pipes were pinched and just squirting fluid. The Rack was dented up and bent out of shape. Basically, the steering system was completely fucked.

The master cylinder was also broken so my brakes went to shit.

When I went to try and back out, I slammed gas pedal to the floor trying to shock the car out of the mud. Instead, I snapped my accelerator cable.

I took it to a guy who fixed everything as well as replaced my front disk brakes and rotors, because the accident bent them all to shit.

It cost $1,700. [about â‚¬1,200]

that was the last time I ever took a mid-sized sedan mudding. lol. Stupidest mistake I ever made.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I've been keeping track of all the "Vehicle" threads and I think it's funny.
> 
> Did you know that either just under or just over 1/5 of all furries drive ford?
> 
> ...



Ford = cheap. that's why. Well, in the UK they are pretty cheap to buy, even brand new, easy to get replacement parts for, which are also pretty cheap in comparison to other makes of car. Wether this is the same in the states or not I don't know.


----------



## walking revolution (Sep 20, 2009)

i drive a 98 dodge avenger... its alittle dented. i bought it that way...
kinda golden brown..
dont know what else to say about it....its kinda ugly  but it has a moon roof that my fox ears hang outta while i drive


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 20, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> and it is a nice car, for a cruiser or a racer  or both



It's ugly and rattles like an old English BL car.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 20, 2009)

I Ride a Triumph Daytona 675 2008 3-cylinder four-stroke sports motorcycle on the streets,with a little over 110 horsepower after slight modifications,smooth handling and lies tight in the bends on the edge of the tyres.
It has no damage whatsoever,well anymore,since i fixed everything from an innocent lowsider as a result of a loss of grip while kneedragging,since it is my profession as a motorcycle mechanic it looks just the way it was before.

Also i have a Suzuki GSX-R 600 SRAD (Suzuki Ram Air Direct) 4-cylinder 4-stroke with a juicy 124 horsepower from 2001,Which i use for circuit racing,also because this older model handles better than the newer ones and with easy and cheap modifications this thing became a beast,also very tight cornering with this bike,love it. It received plenty of damage as a race bike but i put it to-and-over the limits so it's allowed to have some damage every once in a while.

A car,don't have one,i have my license,but just for cases i need a car.
My dreamcar would be a New or old model Camaro,Stingray,Mustang,Dodge Viper or Charger. Love american cars,they don't ride around here too often in Europe.

My dream motorcycle would be an MV Agusta F4 1000 or Ducati Desmosedici. ;D
Hella Expensive though. xD


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't drive yet but I have 2 cars; a van and a small toyota


----------



## thunder_lizard (Sep 20, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Here you go, then: http://www.delorean.com/index-5.html


 
You sir, are officially added to my christmas card list..... 


There is an actual dealership out in West Sayeville NY, on Long Island. But right now, I need a house more than I need another toy


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

My vehicle's called Legs, doesn't cost much in fuel, and pollutes even less than a bicycle!  Takes a long time to repair and goes slowly, though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 20, 2009)

thunder_lizard said:


> *You sir, are officially added to my christmas card list....*.
> 
> 
> There is an actual dealership out in West Sayeville NY, on Long Island. But right now, I need a house more than I need another toy



Thanks, and you're welcome...

I'd drool over a brand-new Delorean, myself.  Not to mention, I know where to get a Flux Capacitor.........


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 21, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Aww, hell, I forgot to post my dream cars! (I can never pick just one, I'm lame.)
> 
> 1. Austin Healey Sprite
> 2. Dodge Dart Convertible
> ...



Those are some nice dream rides. *drools at the thought of owning a British roadster* Almost had a Triumph TR4 once. Sweet little ride.
Early-mid 1960's cars were some of the best. Beautiful & stylish, but not too gaudy like the 50's.

I'll put some of my dream rides too.
-Land Rover Series III
-Jaguar E-Type
-My first car (1964 Volkswagen) back in my garage. 
-Citroen DS



Roose Hurro said:


> Not to mention, I know where to get a Flux Capacitor.........



You better wear a bulletproof vest after giving the terrorists a bombshell full of pinball parts for the fuel necessary to generate the 1.21 gigawatts.
Or send your young protege back in time.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 21, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Those are some nice dream rides. *drools at the thought of owning a British roadster* Almost had a Triumph TR4 once. Sweet little ride.
> Early-mid 1960's cars were some of the best. Beautiful & stylish, but not too gaudy like the 50's.
> 
> I'll put some of my dream rides too.
> ...



Oooo... another dream car of mine.  Back when I was in high school, my bus used to pass by a house that had two of them sitting in the yard.  I'd also add a Triumph GT6 to the list, for my British choice... oh, and a Mini, too.




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You better wear a bulletproof vest after giving the terrorists a bombshell full of pinball parts for the fuel necessary to generate the 1.21 gigawatts.
> Or send your young protege back in time.



http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/07/flux-capacitor-replicas-for-sale/


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's ugly and rattles like an old English BL car.




um yeah      looks are just opinions but when it comes to the mechanical side of things it obviously shows that you have no clue what your talking about 

couple other cars ive had in till recently
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/summer 08/benz2.jpg
My Mercedes and mr2

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/S4300184.jpg
Lexus LS400


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 21, 2009)

My dream car is an Ukrane T-80 tank
it has a max speed of 70+ mph
weighs 46 tons and has a 
125-mm 2A46 smoothbore gun


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 21, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> when it comes to the mechanical side of things it obviously shows that you have no clue what your talking about



Sure.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, haven't driven it since earlier this year when the engine locked up. But I have a 1974 Chevelle. I love it to death, it rides like a Cadillac and screamed like a demon.

I got busted driving it without insurance and I got fines to pay off before I can get it legal again. Until then I'm just gonna let it set, keeps me from being tempted to drive it


----------



## akito (Dec 14, 2009)

I drive a 96 midnight blue bmw 318ti ( hatchback ) thats my summer drift car . the front right fender is dented from doing figure eights in toys r us parking lot my power steering rack took a crap and had to power over so i dident take out the rest of the passenger side lol . it has a 40 shot of nitrous to get it sideways a few home made suspension parts and other mods . 

99 chevy tahoe police interceptor 5.7 vortech thats my daily driver 2 wheel drive  some small dents and dings nothing major      ( midnight blue ) 

and a 06 silverado 4x4 crew cab short box ( silver ) daily driver mint !

sorry to reopen a dead post lol but its my first and i love talking about cars  did i mention im a mechanic .......

and my dream car is a nissan skyline gtr r32 rwd charcol black


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

2001 Mazda B2300 pick up, 5-speed, 2.3L inline 4, 162,500 miles and still going strong. Original clutch; which I'm pretty happy about. I have replaced the entire cooling system though: radiator water pump, reservoir. Door lock is busted on the driver's side though, some asshole stole my radio about a year ago.

My dream vehicle is a Ford F250 quad cab 4X4 with a 4" lift. Yep I'm from the land of rednecks


----------



## Liam (Dec 15, 2009)

'99 Chrysler Cirrus, rusted out trunk, hood is rusting, no cd player, can do 120 (mph) on a drag strip, automatic, 200,000+ miles.  Prolly worth about $500 or less.
My most recent dream car is a halftrack.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 15, 2009)

1990 Toyota 4runner, 5-speed 4wd, 300k miles and still going strong.


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2009)

A simple mountain bike is all i need because i'm the motor.

ohh.. and food too


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 15, 2009)

Sadly, my vehicle is only an older or newer variant of these. =\


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

Saving up for a refab military truck,


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a mountain bike and a car that basically looks like this.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 15, 2009)

I drive a 1997 Saturn SL1.  I bought it brand new right after I graduated college in 1996.  It now has 223,000 miles on it, and despite its age and the fac t that it's TINY I love the thing.  When my divorce was final a year & a half ago, I had a cash settlement of a few thousand dollars.  I could have spent it on a down payment on a new car, or I could rip out the dying engine of the Saturn and replace it with a new one.

Needless to say, my Saturn is now on Engine #2.

Dream car?  That same Saturn with a teleportation device and flaming wheels that could fly.  

Hey, my car may not be glamorous, but it's _*my*_ car and I love the damned thing.


----------



## Sulggo (Dec 15, 2009)

I drive around in a 95 Ford Probe. btw what kind of person calls a car a probe?


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

A...a protoss?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 15, 2009)

Sulggo said:


> I drive around in a 95 Ford Probe. *btw what kind of person calls a car a probe?*



Aliens...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

Sulggo said:


> I drive around in a 95 Ford Probe. btw what kind of person calls a car a probe?



Executives at Ford.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 15, 2009)

picked up a 94 honda del sol a little while ago , going to turn around and sell in it  in spring  for triple what i paid for it

not sure how much longer ill be able to drive so i might sell all my vehicles as well


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> picked up a 94 honda del sol a little while ago , going to turn around and sell in it  in spring  for triple what i paid for it
> 
> not sure how much longer ill be able to drive so i might sell all my vehicles as well



Only thing close enough to a car I can own are the hotwheels/matchbox miniatures I collect.


----------



## Collie (Dec 15, 2009)

Up until my dad sold it while I was at college this fall, I was driving an '03 Jeep Liberty.  It was technically a family car, but I luffed it, even if the right front speaker didn't work and the paint was peeling a bit behind the hatch door handle


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

94 Camry station wagon. Sure, the paint is scratched and flaking, the rear shock absorbers don't, three of the five engine mounts are frozen solid, it barely hits 30mpg on all-highway driving and gets only about 20 mixed, I love it. It's roomy, it's comfortable, it's got an engine powerful enough to haul all my shit around if/when I need to move and still accelerate pleasantly. Even though it's 14' long and 6' wide, I can maneuver it better than the average four-door sedan driver can with his car. And if the trunk area is cleared, you can fold down the back bench, lay out a blanket and have a nice nap. Or bring company.

Downside: I'm 5'6" and I _still_ hit my head on the top of the door.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

Thou Dog said:


> 94 Camry station wagon. Sure, it barely hits 30mpg on all-highway driving and gets only about 20 mixed, but it's roomy, it's comfortable, it's got an engine powerful enough to haul all my shit around if/when I need to move and still accelerate pleasantly. Even though it's 14' long I can maneuver it better than the average four-door sedan driver can with his car. And if the trunk area is cleared, you can fold down the back bench, lay out a blanket and have a nice nap. Or bring company.
> 
> Downside: I'm 5'6" and I _still_ hit my head on the top of the door.



I prefere sedan's (or "saloons" as we call them in the UK) for some reason. It is the shape of a sedan I like, either a sedan or a hatchback for me.


----------



## Gight (Dec 15, 2009)

Repairing a 74 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 15, 2009)

Sulggo said:


> btw what kind of person calls a car a probe?



I wonder if that's what the car does to its driver in a crash.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2009)

1997 Dodge Neon (black)


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 16, 2009)

1988 Skoda Estelle (real deal communist car) and 2005 Skoda Fabia vRS (quick diesel car with VW engine).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 16, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> 1988 Skoda Estelle (real deal communist car) and 2005 Skoda Fabia vRS (quick diesel car with VW engine).



Skoda = cheap. Although I do like the newer models.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Skoda = cheap. Although I do like the newer models.


 

I prefer the term 'good value for money' but cheap works. Fabia vRS = cheap AND fast.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 16, 2009)

to young


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 16, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> I prefer the term 'good value for money' but cheap works. Fabia vRS = cheap AND fast.



lol, I just remembered that mom had a little daewoo lanos, the plastic in it felt like cheap, easily broken shit. I was not impressed much by Daewoo (now owned by Chevrolet). Proton is another car, I think deserves to be called cheap as they are complete shit. XD.

The only Skoda I ever had a ride in was a cab and it was rather comfortable.


----------



## Kiva19 (Dec 16, 2009)

I drive a 1999 Ford Explorer XLT, in a dark green color. I broke my keyless entry remote, and the key I have doesn't open the doors..so I have to punch in the little code all the time to unlock it. It's in pretty good condition, and I do like the room ^^.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 16, 2009)

Currently own a red 2008 Kia Optima. It was previously owned by a rental car company before Joe Holland Chevrolet bought it. Ever since I bought it earlier in the year, she's run like a beauty.

Before handm I had a 1998 Buick LeSabre. She died, unfortunately.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 16, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Currently own a red 2008 Kia Optima. It was previously owned by a rental car company before Joe Holland Chevrolet bought it. Ever since I bought it earlier in the year, she's run like a beauty.
> 
> Before handm I had a 1998 Buick LeSabre. She died, unfortunately.



What happened to the Buick?

Mom drives a Rover 620 2LI (can't remember year off teh top of my head)

Dad has a Mitsubishi Pajero long wheel base (year unknown untill I see the licence plates)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What happened to the Buick?



If I remember correctly, the gasket head in the engine was cracked. Plus, I THOUGHT I heard that there was some solidification (or gummifying) of the lubricants or oil in the engine from where it had been sitting for so long as I was in college.

All I know is the cracked header. I could tell something was a miss when I would, at times, hit the accelerator, but the car would act sluggishly. It got worse when white smoke began bellowing. We thought we had it repaired once, but it died again, so instead of risking another failure, we weet with a new car.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Dec 16, 2009)

I drive a 1999 Green Potiac Grand Am

 Even though she doesn't have an alarm system, sometimes when I forget something in the car she'll honk at me with no clear driver in the seat.  And also if the weather Drops below 35 degrees but stays about the freezing point her low coolant light will come on, but when it goes below freezeing it goes off.  I guess she gets a little too hot between 33 and 35, funny thing is she is fine on the fluids I have her in for every tune up and oil change on time.  as for damage she has a few scratches on the back bumper, and I put a dent in the hood trying to do a dukes of hazard impression one days, she got a dent I ended up chipping my tooth on the concrete after I bounced off.

  Snow Leopard vs. Concrete = Concrete whooping Snow Leopards ass, 
     l---> Personal note, next time bring jack hammer to the fight.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 16, 2009)

98' Harley Davidson

http://www.coloradomotorco.com/i/mo...ley_Davidson_FXR_Kenny_Boyce_Pro_Streeter.jpg
(OOOooH YAAaaH)


----------

